# Giant Wood Wasp!!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just had this fierce looking beasty land in my garden









It flew off before I could photograph it, but here is a pic I found of it....my guess is it was 5cm long

Harmless apparently


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Harmless apparently


Unless it lands in your beer and you inadvertently swallow it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Or even worse, it drinks your pint.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

In that case the wasp would be well-advised to consider _me_ harmful


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Just had this fierce looking beasty land in my garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a coincidence! We had one in our garden yesterday!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Just found this link.

http://www2002.stoke.gov.uk/museums/pmag/N...ages/gwwasp.htm


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I got to that site when I was looking it up









thought this bit



> Common in Staffordshire.


would raise your eyebrows


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Or even worse, it drinks your pint.


Or even, even worse, drinks your beer, pees down your trousies and then throws-up on yer shirt.

Had a "pal" do that to me once


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Roger said:


> > Or even worse, it drinks your pint.Â
> 
> 
> Or even, even worse, drinks your beer, pees down your trousies and then throws-up on yer shirt.
> ...


You've been hanging out in the wrong place with the wrong folks, Roger!









Now that would never have happened here!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> You've been hanging out in the wrong place with the wrong folks, Roger!


Pieter
















Now there was this little bar near the centre of Cairo we used to visit...had this dancer who could pick up coins from the table with her...***....well, my mate put this threepenny piece in a spoon and heated it up with his cigarette lighter...well you can guess the rest....bit similat to a strip club we used to visit in Hanley...well thats another story....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger said:


> > You've been hanging out in the wrong place with the wrong folks, Roger!
> 
> 
> Pieter
> ...


Hanley?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mr Smith's Club circa 1963


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger said:


> Mr Smith's Club circa 1963
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I remember hearing about it, I couldn't get in.







I was only 9.









I did go to the one in Manchester in '73.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Just had this fierce looking beasty land in my garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stan said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Smith's ClubÂ circa 1963
> ...


Giant wasps to strip clubs in 12 post


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

And nobody has tried to flog a myth watch or to promote one.









Roy only sells watches he can make.









That could only happen on the bacon, lettuce and tomato forum.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> And nobody has tried to flog a myth watch or to promote one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What have I told you about not taking your medicine Stanley









Don`t worry I`ve contacted the Emergency On Call CPN and they will be around to see you presently


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Ah, I remember hearing about it, I couldn't get in. I was only 9.


Stan,

That was when I used to have to spend months at the PO TTC at Eccleshall/Stone.

Somewhere close to there was also a Nurses training college...they used to frequent a largeish pub within staggering distance of the POTTC. Racking my brains trying to remember the name of the pub. could it have been The Labour-in-Vain??

Roger


----------

